# I Fixed it



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Someone splashed water on a strip of black grasscloth, which left a stain, so I had to replace a strip between two other strips. First pic is the backing after I had pulled the grass face off. 2nd pic is primer underneath.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

looks good. If they bithc about the slight color difference, tell them it will fade out in a few months. Not that they really have a choice in the matter though.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> looks good. If they bithc about the slight color difference, tell them it will fade out in a few months. Not that they really have a choice in the matter though.


Cheap phone pics. Looked pretty good for black grass cloth, I've seen a lot worse. Designer was on site and loved it.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Did you tape right along the seam? Man that would freak me out doing a repair like that.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Did you tape right along the seam? Man that would freak me out doing a repair like that.


 you usually have to doublecut a new seam into the two adjacent panels.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Did you tape right along the seam? Man that would freak me out doing a repair like that.


Yes I taped to the edge of both existing strips with 2" blue, then the pre-taped film to that. I had double cut the original install so the space was 35" in between. I then double cut the new strip in, it overlapped about 1/2" on each side. It didn't freak me out but I only had one strip left from the original install to pull it off so I was definitely on my best behavior.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Gwarel said:


> Yes I taped to the edge of both existing strips with 2" blue, then the pre-taped film to that. I had double cut the original install so the space was 35" in between. I then double cut the new strip in, it overlapped about 1/2" on each side. It didn't freak me out but I only had one strip left from the original install to pull it off so I was definitely on my best behavior.


Excuse my stupidity, but why did you have to tape it? Were you just protecting the other paper. ? I'd be afraid the tape was going to tear my paper.!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Excuse my stupidity, but why did you have to tape it? Were you just protecting the other paper. ? I'd be afraid the tape was going to tear my paper.!


the tape on the seam is for the doublecut to keep paste off the material. The plastic was probably extra precaution, or if he had to wet down the grass to remove it. And yeah, grasscloth can handle tape just fine. Its not 'paper.'


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Nice repair. 👍🏽


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> the tape on the seam is for the doublecut to keep paste off the material. The plastic was probably extra precaution, or if he had to wet down the grass to remove it. And yeah, grasscloth can handle tape just fine. Its not 'paper.'


Yes and yes. The grass face came off dry, but I had to wet the backing. I used a little pump up sprayer and a cardboard shield but the film was insurance to keep the other strips from getting wet. Blue tape works fine on grasscloth most of the time, but it's good to do a test on some excess material first to make sure. I did some white material in another room with a different weave and the blue was too aggressive, so yellow frog worked better on that one.


----------



## adamtiffany36 (7 mo ago)

looks good.
snaptube vidmate​


----------

